# Model Y VIN



## victor

First VIN 594 spotted.

Digit4:Make/Line/Series
S = Tesla Model S
X =TeslaModelX
3 = Tesla Model 3
*Y*

Digit5: BodyTypeandGrossVehicleWeightRating(GVWR)
A -Hatch back 5 Dr/ LHD
C =ClassE(6001-7000lbs)GVWR/MPV/5Dr /LHD
E= Sedan 4 Dr / LHD 
*G*

Digit8:Motor/DriveUnit
1= Single Motor -Standard(Designated for Model S)
3= Single Motor -Performance(Designated for Model S)
2 = DualMotor(standard)(Designated for Model S & Model X)
4 = DualMotor(performance)(Designated for Model S & Model X)
A=Single Motor -Standard / Performance (Designated for Model 3)
B= Dual Motor -Standard/ Performance(Designated for Model 3) 
*F*


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/egtcfr

VIN decoder https://vpic.nhtsa.dot.gov/mid/home/displayfile/c90f14e1-9234-49c6-a845-26f61bdb04e0


----------

